# Does Anyone Have Info On Product Called Flex Shot Caulking



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw the following product on an info commercial and was wondering if it really works as they claim. When it comes to caulking I'm terrible so I thought the product would be ideal for someone like me.

http://www.flexshot.com/


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that for connecting the screen doors, so you can make a larger boat?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like caulk in a pressurized can. I don't think using it will increase your proficiency at caulking as you still have to deal with what comes out of the canister or cartridge...wet finger, masking, too much, too little, etc.

I tend to mask a lot like when a colored wall meets white trim. Lots of threads around on caulking. Caulking can make you either look like a star or a hack.

Flexshot may be handy for long, uninterrupted runs but again, you have to work the caulk after it leaves the package.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Pressurized caulking has been around for a long time, he just decided to capitalize on it with a TV ad to reach the masses. 

The same with the TV ad about the set of drill bits that removes stripped screws. That product I bought years before the recent TV ad about it (Craftsman).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I used the mono in a pressurized can once, what a useless invention.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh WOW! If you order now you not only get two cans but they throw in 2 extension tubes!!

What a joke, a better investment would be to get an electric caulk gun.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

$20 + $10 shipping and handling + $10 processing on the "free" one. That's $40 for two little 8 oz tubes of caulk!  Let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

For me, caulking breaks down to sizing the tip appropriately, applying enough to actually fill the joint but not too much, and then smoothing it off without leaving a big cove or gobs of caulk on the adjacent surfaces.

The first two just come from practice and taking it slow. The last is a combination of masking, dampening the surfaces and using a decent tool. I use the tool below for any application where I need a really clean bead as it tools it down to a pretty small cove and it scoops up the excess better than my finger can.


----------

